# Searching for recipe for fried green tomato sandwich



## culinaryclown (Jun 14, 2006)

I used to work for Mick's restaurant in Philadelphia and remember a fried green tomato sandwich that customers went crazy for it. Does anybody out there have this recipe or another good fried green tomato recipe they could share with me. I'm a culinary student and would love to blow my fellow students away because they think it sounds disgusting with russian dressing. thank you

matt


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hello Matt and welcome to Chef Talk. You're right to expect to find an answer to your culinary query, but not in the Welcome Forum. I'll move your question to the Recipes forum.

Since you're a culinary student I know you'll enjoy the Culinary Students'/Culinary Schools forum. Take a look around and enjoy all we have to offer.

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

I can help with the fried green tomatoes, but don't know about the sandwich. Every summer we put these on the menu, and serve them with a garlic dill buttermilk dressing, I can't stay ahead of them. 

Slice the toms thick, 1/2 to 1 inch. Dip the slices in flour mixed with seasoning salt and pepper; then in beaten egg with a little water or milk mixed in, and back into the seasoned flour. Place them on wax paper on a cookie sheet and let them rest in the refrigerator for 15-20 mins. 

Take a large non-stick skillet and add a couple of tablespoons of bacon grease, and a couple of tablespoons of margarine. keep heat very, very low, add the breaded tomato slices and DON'T TOUCH THEM for a long time, till they are browned on the bottom side ( just barely peek under them) then flip them over, still keeping the heat, very low until browned on the second side. The trick is to only turn them once and cook them very slow. The bacon grease adds the flavor and helps make them crisp.

At the restaurant we cook in advance, then warm to order. Some folks mix the flour with yellow cornmeal. 

Now tell me a little more about the sandwich!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Try the following:

*Fried Green Tomatoes*

*Kentucky Style Fried Green Tomatoes*


----------

